# ملخصات ادارية رقم (13) و (14)



## eng_maqarni (18 أكتوبر 2008)

عدنا والعود أحمد
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
نعتذر عن هذا الانقطاع الخارج عن اردتنا لظروف العمل والدراسة
ومرفق لكم سلسلة ملخصات ادارية رقم 13 و14 
ونتمنى ان تفيد الجميع
والباقي بالطريق


----------



## eng_maqarni (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يبدو انه من اسهل تنزيل الملف .........لكن من الصعب قول شكرا
على العموم انتظر رأي الاخوة...فقد اتوقف عن هذه السلسلة


----------



## e.shuurab (26 أكتوبر 2008)

realy thanks very nice


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخى والله على مجهودك


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي علي المعلومات


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر على هذه الملفات الثمينة


----------



## سعيد نهاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور يا اخى والله على مجهودك*​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

نقدر مجهودك يا اخى ولا تجعل كسل البعض يثبط عزيمتك


----------



## واثق الخطوه (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة ملفات رائعة وكنت اتمنى معرفة تفاصيل الآيزو
شكرا جزيلا لك،تحياتي


----------



## samarthome (28 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذه الملفات القيمة 

تحياتي العطرة لكم


----------



## راعي شبوة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه
الخوي يقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس"
بارك الله فيك و ما قصرت


----------



## super nova (17 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع و مميز يا أخي.
بإنتظار المزيد بإذن الله ..


مع تحياتي


----------



## mgoumaa (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا َ ,جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 فبراير 2009)

Many Thanks for your appreciated efforts


----------



## Safwan Haddad (13 فبراير 2009)

كل الشكر لهذه الملخصات الرائعه ولا زلنا بانتظار المزيد منها أنشاء الله​


----------



## جمال السيد (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على مجهودكم الرائع وإلى الأمام يا هندسة وبانتظار إبداعاتك العظيمة


----------



## السيف الاخضر (15 فبراير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي العزيز
فعلا ملخصات مهمة سأحاول قرائتها في اقرب فرصة


----------



## احمد سمير ابراهيم (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## arch_mazen (27 أبريل 2009)

أمور أساسية مفيدة جدا للمبتدئين
و باللغة العربية 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aassaker (17 مايو 2009)

نقدر مجهودك يا اخى ولا تجعل كسل البعض يثبط عزيمتك


----------



## aassaker (21 مايو 2009)

لله يبارك فيك يا اخي العزيز
فعلا ملخصات مهمة سأحاول قرائتها في اقرب فرصة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)




----------



## engahmedezz (24 مايو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مجهود رائع


----------



## Anas961 (26 مايو 2009)

Many thanks for your efforts


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## tarekms45 (28 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع 


بارك الله فيك 

و لكن اين الملفات من 1 الى 12 

و شكرا


----------



## eng_maqarni (1 يوليو 2009)

tarekms45 قال:


> مجهود رائع
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> ...



موجودة لكن لازم تبحث عنها ان منزلها من 1-14


----------



## خرير شيروانى (3 يوليو 2009)

بالله عليك لاتتوقف عن تنزيل التسلسلات فنحن بحاجة الها جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_houssam (3 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي على هذه الملفات


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## meguellati achour (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## خالد قدورة (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا على جهودك المميزة


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ,,,
وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اليوم كنت أبحث في نفس الموضوع وشاهدت ملاحظاتك وهي قيمة جدا وأنا إستفدت منها 
جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------

